# NEWBIE



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi there my name is Marie and I am coming from Geneva (Switzerland).

I am a friend of Franck and MissTTR which gave me your adress and just thought it would be nice to say hello..... 

Seems to be nice in here..... Â ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

hi


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi phil....

;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Slow responce from our friendly lot, 

Tell us more about your car / mods / etc.

Is there much happening in your part of the world on the TT front.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Hi Marie...welcome to the forum. Are you going to join the TT Owners Club too?

The more the merrier


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Bonjour Marie......welcome to our forum [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

For the moment I am not sure about my future car but it can be a TT..... but the most important it will be an Audi....

At this time I drive a Ford Escort.... but want to change soon!!!!

The TT front in Switzerland was quite in the last months but now we have more poeple which are owner or intrested in this car and which are actif.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A welcoming committe of the Ususal Suspects should come sniffin' along soon. Just like buses - probably three at once.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Bienvenu parmi nous.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

...and look...here they are!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> A welcoming committe of the Ususal Suspects should come sniffin' along soon. Â Just like buses - probably three at once.


LOL - but could that post be cleverly (well, not that cleverly) disguising your own ...errr...sniffin' Gary ;D

Welcome Zaika (Marie?) 

Damian


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

To All....

Thanks a lot for this nice welcoming committee .....

I am pleased to be here and will post a little bit more at the moment I'll get used to your forum.....

I see also that I have to improve my english a litte bit it will be a nice way to practice here for sure !!!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome -
Don't worry, you're English is probably better than many of UK residents who post here. The Flame Room will probably broaden your English vocabulary though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Welcome on board.


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

I smell a rat.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I smell a rat.


 ???


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I didn't like to say but 'fraid I do... :


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> ???


What does he mean??? ???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Come on then guys...............what exactly do you smell ?


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

YES Tell me ... why a rat???? ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Marie, 
Please send my regards to Franck and Miss TTR (S) who are good friends of the UK TT forum here.

It is great to see a lady joining our forum, but take care there are some tres dangerous minkeys who may put a burm in your rurm ! ;D 

Not now Kato


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Hi Marie,
> Please send my regards to Franck and Miss TTR (S) who are good friends of the UK Â TT forum here.
> 
> It is great to see a lady joining our forum, but take care there are some tres dangerous minkeys who may put a burm in your rurm ! ;D Â
> ...


Hi TTotal...

for sure I will do it .... I saw MissTTR yesterday evening !!!! I will tell her tomorrow.

For Franck I will see him at the International TT meeting in the Alps in June.... is anyone of you coming ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bonsoir ma cherie Â 8)

Daniela (A3DFU) is coming over , I was going to but my plans had to change at the last minute. So when are you visiting us ? I understand Sophia and Franck are here later this summer, are you also ? ??? John


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Zaika nice to see another female and welcome


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

For the meeting in July I have to see with them (Franck and Miss TTR) but it's possible that you'll see me at your meeting Â ;D

Hi ABY


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Marie, you must come over to see us, Miss TTR is reserving the first ride in my car ! Then you are second !  John PS it will be very hot then too [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you for the offer John but i'm a bit worried that you might be too hot on that day,especially if you're wearing a black leather jacket and black trousers ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R1?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gary I think something is afoot ...  :-/ ???

How the F could She know about my leather and pipes ?


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> R1?


What is R1 ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary I think something is afoot ...  Â Â Â Â :-/ Â Â Â ???
> 
> How the F could She know about my leather and pipes ? Â


Exactly. I sense 'Project Lady Boy' is back underway John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

(well as long as I know...and as long as they are pretty ...I DONT CARE ! at my age I ought to be greatful!)

No I am sure she is a lovely sweet thing ! :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> What is R1 Â ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


More like "who is R1" !! A scoundrel who occasionally goes around dressed up in ladies apparell ! :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi Marie,
Welcome to the forum 

I think you have done very well loading sig pics and gifs so easily and quickily, that must have been tricky especially on a foreign site and in a foreign langauge, did you have help??

And don't worry about the ladyboy thing, Nobody has worked me out yet either??


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> More like "who is R1" !! A scoundrel who occasionally goes around dressed up in ladies apparell ! Â :-/












And how does he look like.....????? Â ;D

J'y crois pas..... quel monde de tarÃ©s!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And don't worry about the ladyboy thing, Nobody has worked me out yet either??
> 
> Â


I've got you covered BG


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Hi Marie,
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I think you have done very well loading sig pics and gifs so easily and quickily, that must have been tricky especially on a foreign site and in a foreign langauge, did you have help??
> ...


Hi Lisa ... no I don't have help but I am moderator on another forum that's why it's easy for me !!!!!


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> I've got you covered BG


And who is BG ??? ??? ???


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Lisa ... no I don't have help but I am moderator on another forum that's why it's easy for me !!!!!


ahhhh  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> And who is BG Â ??? ??? ???


oh gawd, its getting too complicated :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I've got you covered BG


wassat then ???


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> wassat then Â ???


 ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

See what you've done GaryC, confused the whole community!!!!!

Let me explain

BG stands for Beer Gut, thats me, when I'm a man. 
"Wassat then?" mean "whats that then?"
Because Major Parts Guru didn't know that I am sometimes a man, until now.
Does that make sense now?


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> See what you've done GaryC, confused the whole community!!!!!
> 
> Let me explain
> 
> ...


Ok yes it makes sense ..... thanks lisa .... but want to tell everyone .... I am not a fake !!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Does that make sense now?
> Â


Yes that makes perfect sense Lisa......thanks,however i'm still confused as to what's happenin here ???


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry, Marie, it doesn't matter what or who you are, everyones welcome.

You haven't to prove anything.

Its just that there aren't many females on here and I don't think some of them can beleive it when one comes along. Some get a bit excited sometimes,and say things the know they shouldn't but they soon calm down once they've had a drink of water  ;D Â I'm sure they're mostly harmless.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Yes that makes perfect sense Lisa......thanks,however i'm still confused as to what's happenin here Â ???


And why are you so confused ???? 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> And why are you so confused ???? Â 8)


Because i am not sure if you are real or not ???


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Because i am not sure if you are real or not Â ???


Nobody can be sure of anything in this life ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Marie watch out, Major Audi Part Guru is really himself ! The thinker I am the drunker you get


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Marie watch out, Major Audi Part Guru is really himself !


I should hope so to John 



> The thinker I am the drunker you get Â


Now you are talking shite :


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

And who is he ???? Â ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And what is he to you ? :


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> And what is he to you ? Â :


Sorry but ??? ??? ??? I don't know him.... ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me'Shell NdegÃ©ocello sang " Who is he and what is he to you " in 1993

" A man we passed just tried to stare me down
And when I looked at you you looked at the ground
I dont know who he is but I think that you do

Chorus...
*Dag gummit, 
Who is he and what is he to you ?*

Want the rest of the song ? 
Nice deep funky black music...mmmm 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who's the band??

and welcome Marie :-*
see you in two weeks


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Who's the band??
> 
> and welcome Marie Â :-*
> see you in two weeks Â


Hi there .... let's meet in two weeks.... that'll be fun for sure ;D


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Foul deeds will rise, though all the earth o'erwhelm them, to men's eyes


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Foul deeds will rise, though all the earth o'erwhelm them, to men's eyes


Are you Eric Cantona in disguise?

Moley


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Ooo! Aaaah! Nope.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

:'(


















My english is too BAD :'( :'( :'( :'(

sometimes do not understand everything and even bablefish doesn't help me :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Marie...worry not, some posters here are beyond the help of the mighty Alta Vista Babel Fish !Raffles has begun a new medication programme....

Jx


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Marie...worry not, some posters here are beyond the help of the mighty Alta Vista Babel Fish !Raffles has begun a new medication programme....
> 
> Jx


And does it work for him ???? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-/Only time will tell... :-X


----------

